# Crypts Melting



## slickrb (Feb 6, 2006)

Hello,

I just upgraded my lights on my 25 Gallon last weekend. However I noticed that all my crypts, which were doing great, are all melting.

I went from 1.2WPG to 2.6 WPG. Will this cause crypts to melt and will they recover?

Thanks!
Rick


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

slickrb said:


> Will this cause crypts to melt and will they recover?


Yes and Yes!!!!

When I added a 55W PC to my tank some species of crypts went into melt, but they soon recovered.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Whenever conditions change, abruptly, crypts melt. They always grow back though.

The more stable your cnnditions the more leaves your plants will have.


----------

